# My HK collection!



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been tempted to get the jet funnel kit, but seeing as that it doesn't come w/ at least 1 mag in the kit, it is so expensive.

Anyway, nice collection you have. Also like the laser


----------



## Lonevoice (May 23, 2006)

For give my ignorance, but what is that barrel extension in the bottom photo?

Nice collection, BTW. :smt023


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I think it's some screw on flash suppressor type of deal. It spreads the flash out a bit, if I remember correctly.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Lonevoice said:


> For give my ignorance, but what is that barrel extension in the bottom photo?
> 
> Nice collection, BTW. :smt023


Yes, it is a flash suppressor from CCF.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> Lonevoice said:
> 
> 
> > For give my ignorance, but what is that barrel extension in the bottom photo?
> ...


So how do ya like that? Do you notice any difference with it on?


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

The groups are tighter with it on. I did video some at night with it on and off. It does reduce the flash alot when it is dark. I like it, it's cool and different, but not necessary. I'll have no real use for it soon as I have ordered a Gem-tech Blackside .45 suppressor.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Any noticable reduction in recoil?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Any noticable reduction in recoil?


I would imagine that it shouldn't do anything for felt recoil - It's mainly to surpress the flash.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > Any noticable reduction in recoil?
> ...


It says somthing on the web site to the effect that is reduces a certain % of felt recoil.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

"We made some for the HK Tactical 45 and found the same flash reduction but muzzle flip on the Tactical was reduced 50% (measured with a high speed camera) - bear in mind the Tactical 45's natural muzzle flip is more than twice that of the MK23 due to it's lighter mass."

Wonder if he can tell a diff


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I have not noticed any difference with or with out the flash hidder. I will shoot it both ways this weekend and pay closer attention then report back.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> I have not noticed any difference with or with out the flash hidder. I will shoot it both ways this weekend and pay closer attention then report back.


Cool! Thank you. I dont know if I said this yet or not but I now have one on the way. Damn you and your pictures!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I also have a hogue grip on it now. :smt116 


Love the feel!







Dont post any more pictures....seriously... :-D


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

My class 3 dealer recieved my Blackside 45 today. It shouldn't be too much longer before I have a picture of that also. The wait is killing me!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> My class 3 dealer recieved my Blackside 45 today. It shouldn't be too much longer before I have a picture of that also. The wait is killing me!


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Since in I live the Great State of Michigan....... I am unable to purchase a suppressor for my MK23..  

So I ordered a Ti Flash Supproessor fro CCFA!!!! I am awaiting its arrival any day now!! :lol:


----------

